# Un ganador del Euromillones manda un mensaje: "Nunca compartas el dinero con amigos ni familiares"



## david53 (10 Jun 2022)

En su opinión, el mejor consejo que puede darle a otros ganadores es que eviten compartir su dinero con familiares y amigos. "Al principio todo el mundo te conoce y sabe lo que tienes. La gente empieza a fantasear e incluso a pedirte dinero", recuerda Herman sobre su experiencia. Más adelante, fue perdiendo conocidos y hoy en día se ha alejado de muchos que se metieron en problemas financieros por no saber gestionar los regalos monetarios. "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."

*Se sentía aterrado*
*Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"*
Un ciudadano europeo resultó ser el ganador del sorteo, sin embargo, aunque afirma que su vida ahora resulta mucho más sencilla, considera que no es más feliz que antes.

Gana 93.000 € en la lotería y se lo oculta 2 meses a su esposa para sorprenderla
El método de una pareja de jubilados para ganar la lotería durante 9 años
Le regalan un ticket de la lotería y gana más de 26 millones de euros











Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"


Un ciudadano resultó ser el ganador el sorteo, sin embargo, aunque afirma que su vida ahora resulta mucho más sencilla, considera que no es más feliz que antes.




www.lainformacion.com


----------



## DVD1975 (10 Jun 2022)

El jeta es el que quería todo gratis 
A mí se me caería la cara de la vergüenza hacer eso.


----------



## Funci-vago (10 Jun 2022)

El tío por lo que se ve se metió a hacer de cofidis. Yo es que tengo claro que haría regalos de X dinero pero no presto un duro a nadie para negocios. 

Además intentaría que mis amistades pensaran que me ha tocado menos de lo que realmente ha sido.


----------



## Mdutch (10 Jun 2022)

Si tengo 15 millones si daria parte de mi fortuna porque creo que me haria feliz.
Lo que No haria seria hacer de banco de piedad.


----------



## cerilloprieto (10 Jun 2022)

"Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba."

Y sin familia también te quedas, si lo prestas a familiares. Eso os lo digo yo.


----------



## dac1 (10 Jun 2022)

El dinero no tiene amigos ni familia


----------



## Akira. (10 Jun 2022)

A mi si me tocara algo no se lo diría a NADIE.


----------



## dac1 (10 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> A mi si me tocara algo no se lo diría a NADIE.



Ni yo


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (10 Jun 2022)

Hijo de la gran puta, que rapido mutó a prestamista usurero, jódete por gilipollas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Jun 2022)

la gente es así

si le pides que te devuelvan el dinero que le prestaste, se enfadan encima

es lo mismo que cuando pides educadamente a la gente que no hagan ruído porque no puedes dormir


----------



## John Smmith (10 Jun 2022)

Quien presta dinero a un amigo, pierde el dinero y pierde el amigo.

Mas viejo que el cagar y todavia hay quien no se lo cree.

Igual que regalar dinero. Nunca regalaras lo suficiente a alguien, y solo tendras conflictos de si a mi me has dado menos que al otro. O no veeis las guerras abiertas que son las herencias?


----------



## Pedrolas (10 Jun 2022)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> Hijo de la gran puta, que rapido mutó a prestamista usurero, jódete por gilipollas.



Depende, si prestas para montar un negocio y el negocio funciona, querrás parte de los beneficios o recuperar parte del capital. Lo que viene a ser un 'bussines angel' versión Paco.

Para evitar problemas, habría que hacer el papeleo pertinente.


----------



## Tagghino (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## jotace (10 Jun 2022)

Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Quien presta dinero a un amigo, pierde el dinero y pierde el amigo.
> 
> Mas viejo que el cagar y todavia hay quien no se lo cree.
> 
> Igual que regalar dinero. Nunca regalaras lo suficiente a alguien, y solo tendras conflictos de si a mi me has dado menos que al otro. O no veeis las guerras abiertas que son las herencias?



correcto

pero eso no es más que el efecto de una causa sencilla y fácil de adivinar:

la mayoría de la gente es una basura egoísta, desagradecida y sinvergüenza


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.



Exacto, no se dice a nadie, ni en el foro si quiera. Yo lo viví hace un año con BTC. Silencio sepulcral.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Jun 2022)

"Presta dinero a un amigo y lo tendrás de enemigo. Presta dinero a un enemigo y lo tendrás de amigo"


----------



## vermer (10 Jun 2022)

En estos casos:
- Prestar es de ratas sarnosas.
- Pedir es de miserables.

Lo práctico es no decir nada a nadie y como mucho compartir con un hermano que lo merezca, guarde el secreto Y NO TENGA APEGO enfermizo al dinero. A los padres tenerles bien atendidos y con todo lo que quieran y necesiten. A la familia política ni agua...(ni a nadie)


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Jun 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba."
> 
> Y sin familia también te quedas, si lo prestas a familiares. Eso os lo digo yo.



Yo tengo por norma ni prestar dinero ni ayudar en mudanzas. Son de los abusos mas graves que sufrimos en esta sociedad.


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."



Si no se lo das, entonces si que no van a seguir siendo tus "amigos". El idiota este le toco la loteria, no gano su dinero con su intelecto. Vamos, que ni siquiera es una falacia de autoridad.


----------



## selenio (10 Jun 2022)

Aquí criticando al que prestó el dinero a otros, telita la de Getas que hay, y si se lo presto sin interés?.

Qué parte de prestar dinero no entendéis algunos?, si no querían dinero prestado y que no lo tuvieran que devolver, es sencillo, NO PIDAS PRESTADO, o se lo pides a un banco, verás si tienes que devolver o no ese dinero y encima con intereses.

Pero le está bien empleado por confiar en la naturaleza humana, LOS QUE ACEPTAN PRESTAMOS Y NO LOS QUIEREN DEVOLVER SON RATAS SARNOSAS Y PARASITAS.


----------



## Busher (10 Jun 2022)

Oh... vaya... jamas me hubiese imaginado que decirle a todos tus amigos y familiares que tienes mucho dinero y que si necesitan algo se lo puedes prestar fuese algo que pudiese acabar mal. JAMAS... no se podia saber.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (10 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> A mi si me tocara algo no se lo diría a NADIE.



Salvo a mi madre. A alguno de los demás lo ayudaría puntualmente pero de la manera más anónima posible. Y para mi hija guardaría un fondo y se lo diría cuando sea lo suficientemente madura para gestionarlo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> En estos casos:
> - Prestar es de ratas sarnosas.
> - Pedir es de miserables.
> 
> Lo práctico es no decir nada a nadie y como mucho compartir con un hermano que lo merezca, guarde el secreto Y NO TENGA APEGO enfermizo al dinero. A los padres tenerles bien atendidos y con todo lo que quieran y necesiten. A la familia política ni agua...(ni a nadie)



Te sorprenderias de la cantidad de "padres" biologicos que son basura humana y se comportan como autenticos hijos de puta con sus hijos. Ser "padre" es ejercer como tal, no simplemente follarte un coño y preñar a una mujer.

Y en cuanto a las familias politicas....sabes tú que el 100% de matrimonios el factor economico es el que pesa más? Te crees que las chortis se casan con homeless? O que las mujeres se casan por lo guapo que es su prometido o por la tranca que gasta?


----------



## Joaquim (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Mi abuela esta en Badoo (10 Jun 2022)

A mi me tocó la loteria de navidad en 2006. 

Solo se entero Hacienda y hoy es el día que nadie más lo sabe.


----------



## Knight who says ni (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba




No ha terminado de entender lo que es compartir.


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 Jun 2022)

Nunca se presta dinero a familiares ni amigos.

Ni con Euromillones ni sin Euromillones

Y esto lo aprendes ya desde los 14 años, cuando empiezas a prestar libros o discos a tus amigos y nunca te los devuelven.

Hasta hay refranes sobre ello:

El que presta a un amigo, pierde el dinero y pierde el amigo.


----------



## vanderwilde (10 Jun 2022)

Eso le toca a uno, y es de uno. Como le regales algo a la familia, ya te perdiste, porque no van a parar hasta que te lo saquen todo.

Eso toca. Calladito, quitado bien lejos del medio que no sepas dónde estás, y olvídate que tienes familia si no quieres problemas, porque para ellos es que no te ha tocado a ti, sino a todos.


----------



## aris (10 Jun 2022)

No hay nada peor que mezclar familia y amigos con el dinero. Lo peor de dar dinero o hacer favores a amigos no es que no te lo devuelvan, porque puedes prestar dinero o hacer un favor a fondo perdido, el problema está en que ni te lo agradecen. 

Pongo un ejemplo, en mi caso mi mujer y yo tuvimos que hacer muchísimo por mi familia política por su situación económica, no solo dar dinero si no muchas más cosas. El desagradecimiento de mi familia política es tal que una vez le dije a mi mujer: "jamás he conocido a gente más desagradecida que mi familia política" y no solo no me mandó al sofá sino que me dió la razón. 

Resumiendo, lo malo de estos favores a gente tan cercana como la familia o amigos, es que lo acaban viendo como que estás cumpliendo con una obligación y no se sienten agradecidos de lo que has hecho por ellos. Por eso si os toca la lotería, como ha dicho un forero, ni a la mujer se dice.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Jun 2022)

La pregunta es, ¿por qué se produce?. No que sucede, sino el porque, hasta el punto de ser generalizado.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Jun 2022)

Es que si prestas a un amigo, es porque no es tu amigo.

A un amigo se le hacen regalos o se le ayuda, no se le hacen préstamos, eso no es amistad ni es nada.


----------



## rulifu (10 Jun 2022)

Detras de la misericordia se esconde un narcisista


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Jun 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> El tío por lo que se ve se metió a hacer de cofidis. Yo es que tengo claro que haría regalos de X dinero pero no presto un duro a nadie para negocios.
> 
> Además intentaría que mis amistades pensaran que me ha tocado menos de lo que realmente ha sido.



Yo concretamente optaría por el 100% menos.


----------



## Knight who says ni (10 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No se preocupe por eso.
> 
> Cuando le toque la lotería, usted tampoco lo entenderá.



Sí lo entiendo, sí... sé lo que es compartir, sé lo que es prestar, y sé que no haría ninguna de las dos cosas.


----------



## OSPF (10 Jun 2022)

Yo con esos 15 millones compro este cagadero y hago limpia al amanecer


----------



## Von Riné (10 Jun 2022)

He visto noticias de gente que ganó la lotería y perdió el dinero. Una de las razones era sobretodo que se dedicaban a hacer regalos sin medida a gente cercana.

Yo lo ocultaria, solo daría dinero en caso de una urgencia.


----------



## piensaflexible (10 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es que si prestas a un amigo, es porque no es tu amigo.
> 
> A un amigo se le hacen regalos o se le ayuda, no se le hacen préstamos, eso no es amistad ni es nada.



Y cuanto es ser amigo? Osea si te piden dinero acaso son amigos ellos? Y cuanto les tienes que dar, cuántas veces? No se,mala combinación veo yo ahí...mi experiencia con prestar cosas es nefasta, y con regalarlas más de lo mismo..otra cosa es una urgencia, una operación..ahí lo das de corazón, pero si quieres hacer regalos o tal no es una obligación, es más, yo les diría que lo tengo todo invertido pero tendría detalles o pagaría viajes o cosas así pero ir regalando dinero si no es preciso ni de coña.


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> A mi si me tocara algo no se lo diría a NADIE.




Ya está todo dicho.


----------



## rianpar (10 Jun 2022)

Me imagino que la gente con cara pedirán “prestado” al afortunado… si esperaba que se lo devolviera es muy tonto. Para sacarle el dinero es más lógico decir préstame tu que puedes prestarme que decir “dame pasta que tienes mucha”


----------



## socrates99 (10 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.



Sobre todo,sobre todo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (10 Jun 2022)

Si algo han demostrado los españoles en general en los utimos 20-30 años es que no tienen ni puta idea de gestionar sus finanzas, le hablas a alguien de fondos de inversion, renta fija o dividendos y te miran como las vacas al tren, solo piensan en la casita de turno para elevar su status social junto al SUV de moda y las vacaciones en el sitio ideal para hacerse las fotos oportunas para el Instagram............ Solo se lo diria a una persona que es mi hermana por un tema de fuerza mayor para solventar algun tema familiar porque al poco tiempo me marcharia de este estercolero llamado España.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Jun 2022)

si...aunque hay una línea delgada ahí.

por un lado está no esperar nada y por otro el de aprovechados desagradecidos. No es lo mismo una mala racha y no poder devolver, que ser un desagradecido/pillo y no devolver.

Está claro que si dejas tienes que contar con perderlo. Pero luego hay matices según el caso.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (10 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.



burbujo intensifies jaja


----------



## SineOsc (10 Jun 2022)

Articulos de sensacionalismo barato.

Sobre el tema, si me toca la lotería y doy dinero a alguien luego no pido que me lo devuelva, normal que se rompa la amistad si eres un millonario pesetero.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (10 Jun 2022)

Joder. A mi si me tocan 15 millones le doy parte a mi familia pero sin dudarlo.

Menuda amargura tener 15 millones y dejar a tu familia remando como cabrones.


----------



## Macabrón (10 Jun 2022)

Una lotería en España ya no te da para dejar de trabajar. Un premio de hasta 100.000 limpios quizás sirva para quitarte deudas de un plumazo, no se enteraría nadie. Si hablamos de 200.000 en adelante que pueda variar un poco tu estructura patrimonial, por ejemplo comprar un piso para alquilarlo, tampoco se tiene que enterar nadie y no variaría tu estilo de vida mucho. No es difìcil ocultarlo, a no ser que te caiga un euromillón o similar tu nivel diario de vida no se ve afectado. A mí lo más 4 euros en una Primitiva y un reintegro, nunca me ha caído un premio serio. Eso se juega con la esperanza de que te caiga 6000 eurillos o algo que te haga un apaño.


----------



## khalil (10 Jun 2022)

De estos casos hay muchos, este fue muy sonado: “Me tocó el Euromillón, le di a mi familia 25 millones y ahora ni me hablan”

Yo lo tengo muy claro, nunca diria todo lo que me ha tocado pero si compartiría, sin prestamos, dinero con algun amigo cercano y familiares porque eso me haría feliz a mi, mas si te tocan 80 o 100 millones como toca a veces en el Euromillon.

Ahora, como digo diria que me ha tocado 20 si realmente me ha tocado 80 y repartiría una cuarta parte. Dado esto si me preguntan mas adelante ya les diría que no me queda mas que lo invertido. Si alguien lo estuviese pasando realmente mal por supeusto le ayudaría pero ya sin decirle lo que realmente tengo porque hay gente que es un pozo sin fondo. No saben gestionar el dinero que les llega.


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Jun 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> El tío por lo que se ve se metió a hacer de cofidis. Yo es que tengo claro que haría regalos de X dinero pero no presto un duro a nadie para negocios.
> 
> Además intentaría que mis amistades pensaran que me ha tocado menos de lo que realmente ha sido.



Callarse siempre.Y como mucho dinero a la familia muy cercana solo si lo necesita.Pero nunca préstamo.Solo dar.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (10 Jun 2022)

Mi abuela esta en Badoo dijo:


> A mi me tocó la loteria de navidad en 2006.
> 
> Solo se entero Hacienda y hoy es el día que nadie más lo sabe.



Ahora ya lo sabemos todos


----------



## ErListo (10 Jun 2022)

Lo tengo claro. Dar dinero nunca, pero jamas. Antes liquidaría las hipotecas o prestamos de familiares y amigos, por ejemplo. Dinero en mano nunca.

Porque se que el 90% de la gente, en lugar de liquidar sus deudas, usaría ese dinero en cosas estúpidas, acumulando mas deudas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es que si prestas a un amigo, es porque no es tu amigo.
> 
> A un amigo se le hacen regalos o se le ayuda, no se le hacen préstamos, eso no es amistad ni es nada.



Por desgracia, la mayoría de la gente piensa así, pero cuando un amigo le presta dinero, bien que dicen al principio que lo van a devolver.

Al final es una manera de justificar la sinvergonzonería.

Si un amigo me hiciera un préstamo a cero interés yo lo consideraría un regalo, y me esforzaría en devolvérselo... no pensar así es de sinvergüenzas

No hay más


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (10 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Y esto lo aprendes ya desde los 14 años, cuando empiezas a prestar libros o discos a tus amigos y nunca te los devuelven.
> 
> Hasta hay refranes sobre ello:
> 
> El que presta a un amigo, pierde el dinero y pierde el amigo.



Me has tocado la fibra sensible, porque soy un fetichista de los libros. Los colecciono sin importarme excesivamente su estado, sino la historia que me ata a ellos o la forma en que llegaron a mi. Y aún me martillean algunos ejemplares que nunca me volvieron. 

Dicho esto, hay dos clases de idiotas, los que prestan un libro y los que lo devuelven.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2022)

Funci-vago dijo:


> El tío por lo que se ve se metió a hacer de cofidis. Yo es que tengo claro que haría regalos de X dinero pero no presto un duro a nadie para negocios.
> 
> Además intentaría que mis amistades pensaran que me ha tocado menos de lo que realmente ha sido.



La gente dice que es dificil pero me lo montaria para que no se enterase ni cristo.

Luego como una hormiguita se puede ayudar a quien tu quieras sin llamar la atencion.

Cuando digo ni cristo incluye a los familiares mas cercanos, pareja, hijos, etc. Notarian que la cosa va mejor pero sin estridencias.

Impediria por todos los medios que a mis cercanos se le fuese la olla por ver dinero en exceso.


----------



## Coln (10 Jun 2022)

Si me tocan 15 millones, claro que regalo dinero, sin dudarlo !!! Pero no a todo familiar ni a todo amigo, faltaría más !!! Lo llevaría en secreto, sería un secreto compartido entre los beneficiados y yo.


----------



## Salchichonio (10 Jun 2022)

Prestar dinero a un amigo es ser un hipócrita solidario.

Tu eres gilipollas, chaval.


----------



## Nigury (10 Jun 2022)

No, el asunto no es no compartir el dinero, sino no compartir el hecho en si.

Si la gente sabe que te ha tocado la lotería todo el mundo alrededor empezará a pedir, que para eso tienes dinero y hombre, que no es plan de ser un agarrado, que somos amigos, miembros de la cuadrilla, compañeros, familiares, etc, etc. Y eso sin contar que a lo mejor te vengan desconocidos con menos miramientos.


----------



## Demi Grante (10 Jun 2022)

A veces he fantaseado en ver a quién repartiría algunos millones en caso de ganar yo 100 millones. Con el paso de los años tengo que dar las gracias de que no me haya tocado nunca un premio, porque podía haberme hecho cometer el error de dar mucha pasta a gente que no se merece ni invitarle a un menú del burguer.


----------



## DOM + (10 Jun 2022)

Pues yo daría a mi familia. La sangre es la sangre.
Pero si eres un ciudadano europeo rata (judio?) que hace préstamos a su sangre teniendo 15M...
Si no te tocan 15M entiendo que prestes a familia, yo lo he hecho, incluso amigos pero tienes 15M que menos que repartir algo.
Si tu familia es normal y no gentuza claro


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Jun 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Prestar dinero a un amigo es ser un hipócrita solidario.
> 
> Tu eres gilipollas, chaval.



Tú si que eres hipócrita

Tú y todos los que pensáis así, ¿me podeis explicar qué provecho saca un amigo que te deja dinero a INTERÉS CERO?


----------



## Cicciolino (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> En su opinión, el mejor consejo que puede darle a otros ganadores es que eviten compartir su dinero con familiares y amigos. "Al principio todo el mundo te conoce y sabe lo que tienes. La gente empieza a fantasear e incluso a pedirte dinero", recuerda Herman sobre su experiencia. Más adelante, fue perdiendo conocidos y hoy en día se ha alejado de muchos que se metieron en problemas financieros por no saber gestionar los regalos monetarios. "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."
> 
> *Se sentía aterrado*
> *Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"*
> ...



Es un publirreportaje para que echéis el OigoMIlionen la semana siguiente, que hay bote de 130 millnes de euros.

Corred a echarlo, sucnormales, que TODO está amañado menos la lotería...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Jun 2022)

Joder, hay que ser muy "husmias" y "pesetero" para ganar el Euromillones y darle préstamos a tu familia en lugar de regalarles el dinero. Que si tienes 15 millones y solo quieres darle 100.000 euros a tus hermanos pues dales sólo eso, pero no les reclames encima que te los devuelvan, so agarrao de mierda... Seguro que es catalán el tipo.


----------



## remosinganas (10 Jun 2022)

hay un dicho por ahi que dice : 
" a la familia hay que quererla, no fiarse de ella"


----------



## sirpask (10 Jun 2022)

Si me tocan 15 millones no se enterarían ni mis hijos de que tengo pasta.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (10 Jun 2022)

Si me tocara la lotería tengo clarísimo que lo ocultaria para evitar estas historias.


----------



## lagartiniano (10 Jun 2022)

Si me tocase una millonada como para vivir varias vidas sin dar palo al agua, creo que repartiría una parte entre mis seres queridos, sin esperar nada a cambio, al fin y al cabo lo he hecho con otros golpes de suerte mucho menores, aunque puede que en este caso fuese un error garrafal.

No sé, a mi sin ser gorrón, me han invitado a muchísimas cosas cuando no tenía un duro (insisto, sin ser gorrón, sin pedir), y me siento agradecido por ello, si me tocasen unos millones de euros, no me importaría liquidar las hipotecas de esas personas por ejemplo, de hecho creo que me haría sentir muy bien.

De todas formas, con la inflación, pronto no podré comprar ni una barra de pan con todos esos millones, mejor dilapidarlos ahora (si me tocasen )


----------



## RFray (10 Jun 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Si no se lo das, entonces si que no van a seguir siendo tus "amigos". El idiota este le toco la loteria, no gano su dinero con su intelecto. Vamos, que ni siquiera es una falacia de autoridad.



Es que a partir de cierta edad a los amigos les pasa lo mismo que a los Reyes Magos: son los padres.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Jun 2022)

Putas y barcos 

Aunque las putas sean sex dolls y los barcos sean el barco pirata de Playmobil


----------



## esBlackpill.com (10 Jun 2022)

Si te tocan 16 millones primero significa que eres un gilipollas con suerte (por jugar a la lotería).

El único amigo que necesitas una vez te toca ese dinero es un testaferro en Belize.


----------



## cortijero92 (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> En su opinión, el mejor consejo que puede darle a otros ganadores es que eviten compartir su dinero con familiares y amigos. "Al principio todo el mundo te conoce y sabe lo que tienes. La gente empieza a fantasear e incluso a pedirte dinero", recuerda Herman sobre su experiencia. Más adelante, fue perdiendo conocidos y hoy en día se ha alejado de muchos que se metieron en problemas financieros por no saber gestionar los regalos monetarios. "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."
> 
> *Se sentía aterrado*
> *Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"*
> ...



menuda novedad


----------



## Armando Kasitas (10 Jun 2022)

En caso de obtener un premio, compartiría en plan pequeñas aportaciones periódicas con familia directa y que ellos se administren. 
Ni creo vagos ni admito otras condiciones. 
A quien le guste, bien.


----------



## cerilloprieto (10 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Yo tengo por norma ni prestar dinero ni ayudar en mudanzas. Son de los abusos mas graves que sufrimos en esta sociedad.



Por una operación quirúrgica que es cuestión de vida o muerte, y sin tiempo que perder, sí lo haces por un familiar. Lo paradójico es que después de salvarle la vida, y tras el desaire y muchos años, no sabemos si sigue vivo o murió.
Las relaciones humanas son una mierda.


----------



## RFray (10 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> La pregunta es, ¿por qué se produce?. No que sucede, sino el porque, hasta el punto de ser generalizado.



Naturaleza humana.


----------



## Soseki (10 Jun 2022)

En la medida de lo posible que no se sepa si te ha tocado, luego ya ves tu como mejorar la vida a tu entorno.


----------



## RFray (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Tú si que eres hipócrita
> 
> Tú y todos los que pensáis así, ¿me podeis explicar qué provecho saca un amigo que te deja dinero a INTERÉS CERO?



Me pregunto que haría el "generoso" si realmente le tocase el dinero a él.


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Nunca se presta dinero a familiares ni amigos.
> 
> Ni con Euromillones ni sin Euromillones
> 
> ...



El que no devuelve lo prestado, no era amigo de verdad.



RFray dijo:


> Es que a partir de cierta edad a los amigos les pasa lo mismo que a los Reyes Magos: son los padres.



Lo que pasa que a todo se le llama "amigo". Amigos son los que están en las buenas y en las malas, en la juventud y en la vejez. No se cumple? No son amigos. Fácil y para toda la familia.


----------



## Billy Ray (10 Jun 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Por desgracia, la mayoría de la gente piensa así, p*ero cuando un amigo le presta dinero*, bien que dicen al principio que lo van a devolver.
> 
> Al final es una manera de justificar la sinvergonzonería.
> 
> ...



Ya le digo, eso no són amigos, ni los que piden, ni los que prestan.

En España el concepto "amigo" tiene meneo...


----------



## zirick (10 Jun 2022)

Solo prestaría dinero a mi mejor amigo y si no me lo puede devolver me da igual, si me sobra y él lo necesita, se lo daría igualmente.
Al resto de personas del planeta no les doy ni un céntimo, tampoco préstamo.


----------



## KUTRONIO (10 Jun 2022)

Yo no creo qu eme toque la loteria ni nada por el estilo pero si me tocará tengo respuesta a todo el que me pida dinero.

En 1996 cuando empecé a trabajar con un sueldo de mierda, presté a uno poco a poco una cantidad de aroximadamente 10.000 pesetas, hasta hoy. El muy capullo se descojonó de mi cuando le pedi la devolución, entonces aprendi la lección y le di las gracias, no pienso (y hasta ahora lo he cumplido las pocas veced que me han pedido dinero) hasta que me devuelvan esas 10.000 pesetas con sus intereses de demora prestar dinero a nadie más


----------



## asiqué (10 Jun 2022)

si me tocan muchos millones no se lo dire ni a rita.
Llevare una vida simple y tranquila sin delatarme con super lujos ademas que tampoco es mi estilo.


----------



## Archibald (10 Jun 2022)

La chusma pobretona no es pobretona por casualidad sino porque son chusma. A la chusma no hay que darle nada, lo que hay que hacer es apalearlos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (10 Jun 2022)

nada que no se supiera antes, hasta hay un refrán así. 
Y ya los griegos decían que el dinero no te hace más feliz sino que simplemente cambia la naturaleza de tus problemas por otros distintos.


----------



## brickworld (10 Jun 2022)

Lo mejor es plantear la casuística entre amigos y demás por ejemplo vamos a hacer una promesa si a alguno le toca una Lotto gorda prometemos que nos daremos 1 kilo a cada uno y ya verás como empeizann eggg que ejj que eh que

Haced la prueba


----------



## lascanteras723 (10 Jun 2022)

Hoy en día pedir dinero prestado es una tontería salvo casos de extrema necesidad.


----------



## Menchi (10 Jun 2022)

Muchos se piensan que porque alguien tiene mucho dinero no debería preocuparse por no recuperar lo que presta. "Total, ¡si aún tiene mucho dinero! ¡A mí sí que me hace falta y no a él!"

Desde luego que hay cara duras y sirvengüenzas que justifican cosas miserables.

En este país eso pasa mucho. España es un país de envidiosos y si sabes que tienes dinero pero no lo gastas en ellos, o se lo das para que se lo gasten en sus cosas o de alguna manera no sale beneficiado directamente de ello, te ponen de vuelta y media. Ya me gustaría a mí ver a esa gente sin dinero verle un día con dinero y ver cómo se defienden de los mismos ataques que ellos pergeñaron.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (10 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo una lista mental de todas las personas a las que les *regalaria* dinero en caso de que me tocara un premio gordo de los que te quitan de trabajar. Evidentemente estan mis familiares mas directos y amigos que me han ayudado desinteresadamente en los malos momentos.

Ademas esto se tiene que hacer en el momento en que Loterias vaya a ingresar el premio en una cuenta bancaria. Se llama a esas personas, se les explica el asunto y se les pide su numero de cuenta. De esa manera se evita que Hacienda pegue el zarpazo dos veces.

Mi plan para los pedigüeños que vendrian despues seria pillar un local bien situado, montar un Mcdonalds y si quieren, ahi tendrian trabajo bien pagado y con buenas condiciones.

Un plan perfecto. Ahora solo falta que me toque el bote del euromillon.


----------



## vermer (10 Jun 2022)

Digamos que tengo la vida hecha y no pienso cambiarla. El dinero, tal como lo entiendo, debe estar invertido o ahorrado en espera de inversión y que trabaje para ti a larguísimo plazo. Nunca al revès. Quien gaste tanto como gane es carne de cañòn antes o después (eso no quita para tener vivienda digna y vivir sin ahogos pero siendo como eres).
No dar el cante es vital, con o sin lotería premiada. España es un país donde abunda la envidia y los hijoputas como enseguida comento...




Can Pistraus dijo:


> Te sorprenderias de la cantidad de "padres" biologicos que son basura humana y se comportan como autenticos hijos de puta con sus hijos. Ser "padre" es ejercer como tal, no simplemente follarte un coño y preñar a una mujer.
> 
> Y en cuanto a las familias politicas....sabes tú que el 100% de matrimonios el factor economico es el que pesa más? Te crees que las chortis se casan con homeless? O que las mujeres se casan por lo guapo que es su prometido o por la tranca que gasta?



- Por lo que dices alguno (yo no, que soy bueno) podría imaginar que tu padre bebe y casca a tu madre, la explota y vivís del trapicheo. Y estás rodeado de gentuza...porque hasta el mayor hijodeperra suele respetar a sus padres y estos quieren sin medida a sus hijos. Las excepciones son justo eso, "enterao"

- aquí no se habla de en qué consiste ser padre. A mi me lo vas a contar, niño rata. Por cierto, te expresas como el lumpen.

- y para rematar tu cagadica de post nos pontificas sobre los motivos del matrimonio.... Juas!

Joder calopez, ¿no tienes trolacos mejores? Que sepan leer, que hayan follao sin pagar, no sé, algo


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Jun 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> La chusma pobretona no es pobretona por casualidad sino porque son chusma. A la chusma no hay que darle nada, lo que hay que hacer es apalearlos.



Cuantos apaleamientos hacen falta..... más que granos de arena en una playa


----------



## Sr. Breve (10 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Ya le digo, eso no són amigos, ni los que piden, ni los que prestan.
> 
> En España el concepto "amigo" tiene meneo...



Vuelvo a repetir la pregunta:

¿me podeis explicar qué provecho saca un amigo que te deja dinero a INTERÉS CERO?


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> "Presta dinero a un amigo y lo tendrás de enemigo. Presta dinero a un enemigo y lo tendrás de amigo"



¿De quién es la cita, o es un proverbio?


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (10 Jun 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿De quién es la cita, o es un proverbio?



Es un proverbio, creo


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> La chusma pobretona no es pobretona por casualidad sino porque son chusma. A la chusma no hay que darle nada, lo que hay que hacer es apalearlos.



Pero primero hay que abolir la democracia, porque son mayoría.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> En su opinión, el mejor consejo que puede darle a otros ganadores es que eviten compartir su dinero con familiares y amigos. "Al principio todo el mundo te conoce y sabe lo que tienes. La gente empieza a fantasear e incluso a pedirte dinero", recuerda Herman sobre su experiencia. Más adelante, fue perdiendo conocidos y hoy en día se ha alejado de muchos que se metieron en problemas financieros por no saber gestionar los regalos monetarios. "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."
> 
> *Se sentía aterrado*
> *Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"*
> ...



El primer error y lo que nunca se debe hacer es que familiares lo sepan y tampoco amigos. 

Es así de sencillo.


----------



## qbit (10 Jun 2022)

"True enemies are better than false friends"
(*Dave Mustaine*)


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 Jun 2022)

vermer dijo:


> Digamos que tengo la vida hecha y no pienso cambiarla. El dinero, tal como lo entiendo, debe estar invertido o ahorrado en espera de inversión y que trabaje para ti a larguísimo plazo. Nunca al revès. Quien gaste tanto como gane es carne de cañòn antes o después (eso no quita para tener vivienda digna y vivir sin ahogos pero siendo como eres).
> No dar el cante es vital, con o sin lotería premiada. España es un país donde abunda la envidia y los hijoputas como enseguida comento...
> 
> 
> ...



No sabes de la misa, la mitad. Eres otro parguela que solo habla de oidas. Y encima vienes aqui a dartelas de BorjaMari o Cayetano, cuando el simple hecho de que estes registrado desde 2010 ya indica la escoria subhumana que estás hecho, con tus manerismos, expresiones hijoputiles, tus aires, etc. Además de un valiente detrás de pantallas y teclados.

Sigue con tus pajas mentales, subnormal, haciendote pasar por rico y alimentando tu ego. A una sabandija como tú tampoco le voy a dar explicaciones. Si quieres nos vemos en la vida real, a ver lo curtido que estás y si me duras un asalto. Sino, te pongo en el ignore y que mal cancer te devore por dentro.


----------



## Salchichonio (10 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> A mi si me tocara algo no se lo diría a NADIE.





Sr. Breve dijo:


> Tú si que eres hipócrita
> 
> Tú y todos los que pensáis así, ¿me podeis explicar qué provecho saca un amigo que te deja dinero a INTERÉS CERO?



Si se presta dinero a un amigo, no se le cobra. 

Otra cosa es que no sea buena idea prestar dinero a amigos.

Pero vamos una cosa és regalar ybotra hacer un ores


Sr. Breve dijo:


> Tú si que eres hipócrita
> 
> Tú y todos los que pensáis así, ¿me podeis explicar qué provecho saca un amigo que te deja dinero a INTERÉS CERO?



Si todo lo que haces por tus amigos es por sacar provecho, das asco como persona.


----------



## Orgelmeister (10 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La gente dice que es dificil pero me lo montaria para que no se enterase ni cristo.
> 
> Luego como una hormiguita se puede ayudar a quien tu quieras sin llamar la atencion.
> 
> ...



Amén.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Jun 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> El jeta es el que quería todo gratis
> A mí se me caería la cara de la vergüenza hacer eso.



A mi me es mas hipocrita negar un prestamo habiendote tocado la loteria, que uno que lo necesitaba y no puede o no quiere devolvertelo .
Cada uno tiene la cara que le han prestado al nacer y lo que haga cada uno con ella alla el.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (10 Jun 2022)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1085270



Es de suponer que en tan poco tiempo es muy dificil que te toque la loteria dos veces en lo demas poc mas.
Anda que?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Jun 2022)

En la vida hay que ser muy generoso.

( Pero con las pequeñas cosas )


----------



## hemorroides (10 Jun 2022)

Es de sobra conocido que prestar dinero a un amigo es perder el dinero y perder el amigo.


----------



## jolu (10 Jun 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> A mi si me tocara algo no se lo diría a NADIE.



El problema es que si te toca algo (y no me refiero a calderilla), sino 50 kilos o mas, será difícil que no se sepa.

Yo no se vosotros, pero yo no me volvería a levantar a las 6 de la mañana para ir a trabajar, y al menos en el trabajo alguien sospecharía.

Un autónomo lo tiene más fácil porque puede decir que esta haciendo gestiones con Putin, pero una char0 oficinistas y practicante del guorperfe de una administración pública, ¿Quien coño se va s creer que ha ido a "trabajar" a otro sitio?


----------



## Punitivum (10 Jun 2022)

piensaflexible dijo:


> Y cuanto es ser amigo? Osea si te piden dinero acaso son amigos ellos? Y cuanto les tienes que dar, cuántas veces? No se,mala combinación veo yo ahí...mi experiencia con prestar cosas es nefasta, y con regalarlas más de lo mismo..otra cosa es una urgencia, una operación..ahí lo das de corazón, pero si quieres hacer regalos o tal no es una obligación, es más, yo les diría que lo tengo todo invertido pero tendría detalles o pagaría viajes o cosas así pero ir regalando dinero si no es preciso ni de coña.











Ambos tenéis razón por un motivo: Alguien que se precia de ser tu amigo no te pide dinero, ni te pone cargas ni compromisos serios. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (10 Jun 2022)

Se da una cantidad a las personas que creas conveniente, a modo de tzedaká, pero sin dar muchos detalles. La gente no tiene por qué enterarse de los detalles concretos. Deja pasar un tiempo entre el sorteo y cuando das el dinero, para que no lo asocien.
Cabeza fría cuando te toca antes de empezar a gastarlo o invertirlo.
Dejar claro a los que les das dinero, de que es un pago único no una paguita vitalicia.


----------



## Liebreblanca (10 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo clarisimo que si me tocase no se lo diria a nadie. Me iria a vivir al campo y diria a todo el mundo que estoy de alquiler y trabajo desde casa. No quiere decir que no ayude a nadie, pero cuando yo quiera.


----------



## Punitivum (10 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Hombre la gracia de prestarle dinero es que el fin último debe ser que usted deje de ser un muerto de hambre que tenga que pedir prestado a los demás.









Sabe usted leer? hay alternativas antes que alguien que consideras un amigo sea el pringao al que vas a putear. Préstamos,conocidos antes que amigos...
No digo que llegado el momento de necesidad no le pida dinero a quien considere amigo, pero sería mi último recurso .Porque si a las primeras de cambio pones cargas a un amigo, es que el amigo no eres tú.


----------



## medion_no (10 Jun 2022)

A quien se le ocurre prestar dinero a conocidos?...


----------



## medion_no (10 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Precísamente porque los conoces y sabes que te lo van a devolver.



Jajajajajaajajajajajajajaajajajajajajaa. En toda mi vida (y soy ya viejo) he visto un euro de vuelta de un conocido o familiar, siempre son malas caras cada vez que se lo recuerdas y si te lo devuelven por algun casual te miran como si te hubieran echo ellos el favor a ti. Por eso NUNCA MAIS.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (10 Jun 2022)

Karlos Smith dijo:


> La gente dice que es dificil pero me lo montaria para que no se enterase ni cristo.
> 
> Luego como una hormiguita se puede ayudar a quien tu quieras sin llamar la atencion.
> 
> ...



Hombre si tienes 15 millones y eres mas agarrao que un chotis y lo dejas todo en el banco y sigues haciendo vida normal pues claro que nadie se entera, pero qué vida más triste, lo gracioso es PODER USAR esos millones que has ganado.

Y en el momento que los usas pues evidentemente canta la traviata.

¿Oye, como has pagado ese pedazo de JAGUAR/MERCEDES/FERRARI con tu sueldo de mileurista?


----------



## selenio (10 Jun 2022)

Mi abuela esta en Badoo dijo:


> A mi me tocó la loteria de navidad en 2006.
> 
> Solo se entero Hacienda y hoy es el día que nadie más lo sabe.



Como que solo hacienda?, Ahora también lo sabemos los foreros que hemos leido este hilo.


----------



## medion_no (10 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Porque es idiota y no exigió garantía del préstamo.
> 
> Esas cosas se formalizan y se firman. Y si hay que registrar el papel en Hacienda, pues se registra.



Claro hombre, triple robo y a mantener notarios y registradores parasitos. No se presta y fuera.


----------



## selenio (10 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es que si prestas a un amigo, es porque no es tu amigo.
> 
> A un amigo se le hacen regalos o se le ayuda, no se le hacen préstamos, eso no es amistad ni es nada.



Al revés, sí un amigo te pide prestado dinero y no tiene intención de devolverlo, es que no ha sido jamás tu amigo, y te ha engañado todo el tiempo, por tanto no es más que un repugnante parásito, jeta y aprovechado.

Si no os fiais de que los amigos no os devuelvan dinero que prestais, es que no tenéis amigos.

A mí me presta alguien dinero y me sobrarían razones y tiempo para devolvérselo, y agradecérselo, faltaría y si no , no sé lo pido.

Por tanto , lo mejor no prestar a nadie


----------



## Luftwuaje (10 Jun 2022)

Mil euros me debe un ex "amigo". Algún que otro pringao muerto de hambre también me debe pasta. Muy buen rollo siempre, pero a la hora de pagar las deudas nadie te va a llamar. Lo cual a veces es una ventaja.


----------



## Amerika (10 Jun 2022)

Me largaria de mi zona

Luego pediria dinero prestado a 'amigos' y familiares

Para que crean que soy pobre como una rata..


----------



## Tobermory (10 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Yo tengo una lista mental de todas las personas a las que les *regalaria* dinero en caso de que me tocara un premio gordo de los que te quitan de trabajar. Evidentemente estan mis familiares mas directos y amigos que me han ayudado desinteresadamente en los malos momentos.
> 
> Ademas esto se tiene que hacer en el momento en que Loterias vaya a ingresar el premio en una cuenta bancaria. Se llama a esas personas, se les explica el asunto y se les pide su numero de cuenta. De esa manera se evita que Hacienda pegue el zarpazo dos veces.
> 
> ...




Es que ésta es otra. Imagina que le das 100.000 euros a un amigo. Y al cabo de un tiempo te viene y te dice: oye pensaba que ese dinero era un regalo y Hacienda me ha dicho que le debo 20.000 de donaciones más multa e intereses, y me van a embargar el piso, y el dinero se me ha ido en tapar agujeros... en fin, si me puedes dar otros 100.000 pero por favor, antes liquídalo bien con Hacienda!!


----------



## nebulosa (10 Jun 2022)

hay cien formas de hacerlo bien por favor


----------



## anonymous375298 (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> aunque afirma que su vida ahora resulta mucho más sencilla, considera que no es más feliz que antes.



Ya tienes que ser un amargado para no ser feliz siendo rico y pudiendo hacer lo que te sale de los cojones. ¿Qué es lo que les hace no ser feliz?, ¿el miedo a que los secuestren y les roben el dinero o que? Es lo único que se me ocurre.


----------



## B. Golani (10 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> En su opinión, el mejor consejo que puede darle a otros ganadores es que eviten compartir su dinero con familiares y amigos. "Al principio todo el mundo te conoce y sabe lo que tienes. La gente empieza a fantasear e incluso a pedirte dinero", recuerda Herman sobre su experiencia. Más adelante, fue perdiendo conocidos y hoy en día se ha alejado de muchos que se metieron en problemas financieros por no saber gestionar los regalos monetarios. "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."
> 
> *Se sentía aterrado*
> *Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"*
> ...



quien presta dinero a un amigo , pierde el dinero y pierde el amigo


----------



## jolu (10 Jun 2022)

Me llama la atención que alguien crea que un millón de euros es mucho dinero.

Un millón de euros no te da para prestar o regalar nada.
Si no eres un cabeza-rota, no te da ni para cambiar tus hábitos, por lo tanto es factible que NO SE ENTERE NADIE, NADIE.

Pagas deuda, te compras una buena casa, si no la tienes ya (por supuesto dices que te has hipotecado a 40 años y vas justo).
Y si tienes una casa, te compras un campito con pozo de agua (le pones placas y un generador de gasoil), con tu piscinita y tu césped y algún árbol frutal.
Por supuesto esta pasta no te da para dejar de currar, ni de coña. En todo caso te pides algún mes sin sueldo y todas las Navidades te vas de viaje con tus hijos y tu pareja. Porque yo viajar, viajaría. Aparte, tu mes de vacaciones anual.
Si tu curro te disgusta en exceso, puedes pedirte una reducción por cuidado de hijos o tus padres.

Por lo tanto hay que seguir trabajando porque no da para tanto y es relativamente fácil que nadie se entere.
Estas cantidades apenas da opción para prestar o regalar a nadie.


Pero, ¿Y si te tocan 30 millones de euros?

Yo no se vosotros, pero yo no iría a trabajar mas. Creo que con esa pasta puedes permitirtelo.
Por supuesto no diría en mi curro que me ha tocado pasta. Diría que tengo un problema de salud y he tenido que dejar de trabajar.(preguntarte te van a preguntar)
Y sólo seguiría teniendo contacto con los que realmente tenía buena relación y tenía relación estrecha antes de tener pasta, con los demás nada.

Y yo si ayudaría a mi familia con esa pasta, SIN DUDA.
Creo que darles dinero sería un error, opino que no saben administrarse.
Con esa pasta compraría pisos para mi familia, buenos pisos, muy buenos pisos y según las necesidades de cada uno.
No se los regalaría, se los alquilaria CON CONTRATO a mi familia de sangre (no a nombre de bigotudas o cuñaos), contratos por 5 años (me da igual que vayan a estar toda la vida, les iria renovando) y le pondría una cuota rídicula, así como 150 euros, para cubrir IBI y derramas futuras o arreglos. Sin subidas durante los 5 años. Luego una ridicula subida.

El que ya tuviere piso (tienen pisos muy modestos y pequeños), que hagan lo que quieran, vender, alquilar o los que le de la gana, son sus pisos. Y que hagan con su pasta lo que quieran.

Por supuesto los pisos irían por agencia, con lo que a mi no me tienen que comer el coco. Ni soy yo el que les pedirá la mensualidad.

Al familiar que le parezca bien, pues cojonudo. Al que no, pues no tiene porque alquilarme nada.

A mis sobrin@s les pagaría sus estudios, siempre y cuando fueran buenos estudiantes.

A mis hijos les pagaría estudiar lo que les guste en esta vida, tenga salida laboral o no, pero les inculcaria la importancia del esfuerzo y de valorar lo que se tiene.
Lucharía porque no fueran parásitos o podemitas.

Creo que esto es lo mas importante y mas difícil cuando se habla de mucha pasta.


----------



## anonymous375298 (10 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Quién dice que vas a se más feliz?
> 
> Cambiarás la naturaleza de los problemas a los que te tienes que enfrentarte, pero a muchos, incluso haciendo las cosas bien se les jode la vida.



¿Tú no serías feliz teniendo 26 millones de euros en el banco y pudiendo vivir toda tu vida haciendo lo que quieras?


----------



## zapatitos (10 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.




A tu mujer se lo tienes que decir todavía menos que a los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## jolu (10 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hombre si tienes 15 millones y eres mas agarrao que un chotis y lo dejas todo en el banco y sigues haciendo vida normal pues claro que nadie se entera, pero qué vida más triste, lo gracioso es PODER USAR esos millones que has ganado.
> 
> Y en el momento que los usas pues evidentemente canta la traviata.
> 
> ¿Oye, como has pagado ese pedazo de JAGUAR/MERCEDES/FERRARI con tu sueldo de mileurista?



A mi no me pillaría n por ahí jamas.
No necesito ese coche ni un reloj de un millón de euros.
Lo mas difícil es dejar de currar sin que huela mucho.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (10 Jun 2022)

Con 15 millones:

-compro una granja en un entorno semi-rural y me dedico a la cria de animales y el cultivo de la tierra
-compro una caravaning para irme de viaje
-tal vez me compraria un deportivo como capricho, me gustan los coches
-el resto, mecenazgo de disidentes que me parecen interesantes


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Jun 2022)

anonymous375298 dijo:


> Ya tienes que ser un amargado para no ser feliz siendo rico y pudiendo hacer lo que te sale de los cojones. ¿Qué es lo que les hace no ser feliz?, ¿el miedo a que los secuestren y les roben el dinero o que? Es lo único que se me ocurre.



Esperas que el director del banco y el interventor guarden el secreto bancario ???.  

PD- Si no desapareces de tu entorno familiar y de amistades, vives con miedo y puedes terminar muerto, no todo son prebendas.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (10 Jun 2022)

Yo contrato a 2 gorilas y al que me pida jureles se lo suelto para que le de de piñas.


----------



## Roquete (10 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Me llama la atención que alguien crea que un millón de euros es mucho dinero.
> 
> Un millón de euros no te da para prestar o regalar nada.
> Si no eres un cabeza-rota, no te da ni para cambiar tus hábitos, por lo tanto es factible que NO SE ENTERE NADIE, NADIE.
> ...



Sueñas a menudo con ganar la lotería ¿verdad?


----------



## Busher (10 Jun 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No tenemos el mismo concepto de "usar los millones".
> 
> El suyo se parece más a "joder los millones".



La forma que tu proponias, eso de "sin estridencias" es NO USARLOS.
Vamos, que propones que el remero medio tenga millones de una loteria pero siga viviendo en su zulo de mierda en barrio multicultural, con su lata agitanada de hace 15 años y por supuesto... yendo a remar cada dia porque lo de mandar el trabajo a tomar cor culo suele resultar algo "estridente" para la gente de tu entorno cercano (puedes hacer como el de "un dia de furia" y fingir que vas al curro cuando ya no lo tienes, pero resulta algo enfermizo... ¿no crees?)


----------



## Babyboomer (10 Jun 2022)

Barcos y putas, joder! 

es de primer curso de burbuja


----------



## jolu (10 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sueñas a menudo con ganar la lotería ¿verdad?



A lo mejor es que me tocó alguna vez.


----------



## Roquete (10 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> A lo mejor es que me tocó alguna vez.



Ahí me has dado ¡jajaja!


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hombre si tienes 15 millones y eres mas agarrao que un chotis y lo dejas todo en el banco y sigues haciendo vida normal pues claro que nadie se entera, pero qué vida más triste, lo gracioso es PODER USAR esos millones que has ganado.
> 
> Y en el momento que los usas pues evidentemente canta la traviata.
> 
> ¿Oye, como has pagado ese pedazo de JAGUAR/MERCEDES/FERRARI con tu sueldo de mileurista?



Dos, o tres Mercedes y una bici.

Esa es la mentalidad que evitare por todos los medios.

Ideas: Iria con una caja premium de 20 años. Le daria un repaso de p.m. que pareciese nueva.

El dinero a una sociedad. Como ya he manejado muchas, le pongo un epigrafe que me permita disponer del dinero para tener propiedades, pero nada llamativo te lo aseguro.

Seguiria trabajando pero a otro ritmo y parte de ese dinero iria a una nomina normalita. 

La sociedad tendria musculo y se invertiria una pequeña parte en temas de mi sector, que controlo, sin presion de ganar dinero. 

Se pagaria alguna nomina y a tirar millas. Parte de los gastos saldrian de la nomina y parte de los gastos de la sociedad.

mi entorno solo notaria que el "negocio" va un poco mejor y nada mas.

Pd. Con 1 millon de euros viviria sin problemas hasta la jubilacion, con los 15 que tu dices me da para 7 vidas.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Jun 2022)

Pa saber eso no hace falta que te toque el aloto. Aunque ese personaje lo unico que fuera es un aprendiz de judio

Si alguna vez me toca lo ultimo que voy a hacer es decirlo. Lo que hare sera invertir con disimulo en mis negocios para hacer ver que van de puta madre, y que todo el mundo crea que me estoy inflando con los negocios y entonces tendrian mucho mas reparo a la hora de pedir y pediweñear que si te toca el aloto y vienen como urracas a sacar to lo que brilla


----------



## estroboscopico (10 Jun 2022)

Nunca contarlo y si se presta, ante notario y con fecha de devolución, de lo contrario, embargo y a TPC el amigo o el que sea.
Prestar sin contratos y notarios es regalar el dinero y buscarte problemas.
Cuando hay papeles firmados, el deudor se lo piensa 3 y 4 veces antes de jugártela.
Para sinvergüenza el que pide, sinvergüenza el que presta.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Nunca contarlo y si se presta, ante notario y con fecha de devolución, de lo contrario, embargo y a TPC el amigo o el que sea.
> Prestar sin contratos y notarios es regalar el dinero y buscarte problemas.
> Cuando hay papeles firmados, el deudor se lo piensa 3 y 4 veces antes de jugártela.
> Para sinvergüenza el que pide, sinvergüenza el que presta.



Aun no os toco la loteria y ya estais prestando dinero, sois unos banqueros en potencia !!!.


----------



## FernandoGTR (10 Jun 2022)

A mi me toca alguna lotería de ese calibre y no se entera ni el tato. Puede que siga trabajando pero ya a mi ritmo, lo mismo me hago criador de algun animal que me guste y listo. Coches normalitos (en vez de uno de 12k me pillaría uno de 20-30k para que no llame la atención) y una vivienda normalita (o me compro parcela y me la hago yo mismo por ahi perdido en el monte).

Pero de decirlo a familiares y eso, nada. Porque en el momento alguien se lo huela, te van a salir amigos y familiares que antes ni te dirigían la palabra (eso si no te ponían a parir) hasta de debajo de las piedras. Y chortinas que antes ni te miraban y ahora se abrirían de piernas sin pensárselo.


----------



## Karlos Smith (10 Jun 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Nunca contarlo y si se presta, ante notario y con fecha de devolución, de lo contrario, embargo y a TPC el amigo o el que sea.
> Prestar sin contratos y notarios es regalar el dinero y buscarte problemas.
> Cuando hay papeles firmados, el deudor se lo piensa 3 y 4 veces antes de jugártela.
> Para sinvergüenza el que pide, sinvergüenza el que presta.



Primero, ir contando que ereh ricoh es de auntentico retrasado.

Y segundo, ir dando pasta a quien te lo pida por fantasma, te tienes merecido lo que te pase.


----------



## Cui Bono (10 Jun 2022)

No hay que contarlo y hay que hacer el bien en especie. Le dices a tu hermano que quieres involucrarte en la educación de los sobrinos y que les pagas el colegio mayor y las matrículas o les dices que un amiguete te debe un favor y que van a admitir a tus padres en una residencia premium. 

Al final lo van a sospechar igual, pero lo niegas o les amenazas "No me crees?, pues demuéstralo y no lo tomes."


----------



## estroboscopico (10 Jun 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Aun no os toco la loteria y ya estais prestando dinero, sois unos banqueros en potencia !!!.



No hombre, no es ser banquero, es no ser gilipollas.

Cuando prestas algo, lo que no cuesta no vale nada, por lo tanto, o hay una vinculación legal o el que recibe no te va a devolver nada por sus cojones morenos y para cojones morenos los míos la verdad.

Repito, lo que se da, presta o regala, no vale nada, porque nada le ha costado al que lo recibe, por lo tanto, o hay algún tipo de vinculación forzosa o legal o lo que le has dado al prestatario, básicamente no vale absolutamente nada, aunque se adinero para el que percibe el préstamo.

En mi familia ocurrió algo así y ni el dinero, ni las gracias y encima pasando de nosotros como de la mierda, así que en mi caso personal, ya sé de que va esto.

Dinero prestado sin papeles por medio, es dinero regalado y encima ni pagado ni agradecido y otra cosa, por lo general, el que pide préstamos a familiares es un sinvergüenzas que jamás ni te va a devolver ni te va a agradecer absolutamente nada, eso si no te jode por algún motivo indeterminado. El que es honrado, se le cae la cara de verguenza antes de pedirle dinero a la familia y mucho antes de eso, el pide dinero a un banco que al familiar, así que ya os digo yo que cuidado con prestamos a familiares, que pierdes el dinero y encima hasta tienes follones familiares si no hay papeles de por medio que les obligue a devolver lo que han pedido y en mi caso, la cosa fue sangrante por cuestiones que no voy a relatar.


----------



## Skara (10 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Nunca se presta dinero a familiares ni amigos.
> Ni con Euromillones ni sin Euromillones
> Y esto lo aprendes ya desde los 14 años, cuando empiezas a prestar libros o discos a tus amigos y nunca te los devuelven.
> Hasta hay refranes sobre ello:
> El que presta a un amigo, pierde el dinero y pierde el amigo.



Un amigo portugués decía: não se deve emprestar nem livro nem muller. Nunca devolvem os livros; as mulleres, sempre.

Si por un casual me euromillonase... prestar dinero no, que es una vulgaridad bancaria, pero sin duda compartiría la suerte con mi familia.


----------



## siroco (11 Jun 2022)

Qué ruin, con 15 millones tienes para regalar un montón de dinero a la familia y a los 3 o 4 amigos íntimos, y decirles que te lo devuelvan si les sale bien, y si no pues no pasa nada. Y no esperar a que te lo pidan, ofrecerlo tú.

¿qué?, ¿que luego algunos no te lo devuelven?, ¿que son muy desagradecidos?, ¿y qué?, siempre estarán en deuda contigo les guste o no, con el silencio es suficiente.


----------



## Panko21 (11 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo invertida pasta y no lo ssabe ni mi mujer. Me toca la lotería y me cojo la excedencia, me compro un local y me hago una doritoccueva de 9 a 15 horas. O me monto un local de quiromasaje y digo que me va de puta madre, cualquier mierda


----------



## trellat (11 Jun 2022)

Ni se enteraria nadie ni haría cosas que diese pie a pensar los demas que me ha tocado la loteria.
Desgraciadamente la mayoria de los que estamos intervinieno en este hilo seriamos nada mas que pringaos con dinero ... rodeados de pringaos como nosotros. Todas las papeletas para buscarnos la ruina.
Dicho esto del dinero solo podemos esperar SEGURIDAD Y TRANQUILIDAD, esa es la realidad. Putas, yates ... los cojones

*No soy lo que soy porque tengo dinero sino tengo dinero por lo que soy.*

Si deportistas de elites, actores, empresarios y celebridades publicas amenudo acaban malamente por el puto dinero ... no quiero ni imaginar unos mindundis como nosotros


----------



## trellat (11 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería *NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.*



bufff calla, calla ... ¿No te has enterado de lo de *johnny* *depp* ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jun 2022)

Yo putearia salvajemente a familia y amigos, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que les haria si fuera un bote de esos de mas de 100 millones de euros aun descontando los 20 de pedro sanchez.

Que un familiar tiene una tienda que va bien de por decir algo pantalones de futbol, poner otra al lado con pantalones al costo, aunque la puta tienda de perdidas, no parar hasta que cierre la tienda el familiar.

Que otro tiene en el mismo edificio tres pisos alquilados, se intenta comprar el edificio entero y se llena de gentuza para que ni dios le alquile sus tres pisos, asi hasta que me los venda regalados con las tapas del yogur sin saber logicamente que fui yo el que le hizo eso.

Para los amigos ya iriamos preparando tambien cosillas, buscarlos por el tinder con perfil de tia buenisima, mira mi amiga ha quedado con otro de tinder, buscamos un par de amigos para esta noche, te vienes conmigo ? aparecer yo con la otra y acabar follandome a las dos mientras le dan la patada en el culo a este diciendole feo tras una noche en la que todo el rato estarian diciendome cosas a mi, logicamente putas de lujo, todabia no estan prohibidas...... esto haciendoselo varias veces de diversas maneras te los acabas cargando.

Luego ademas se puede dar mucho porculo, claro estais derroidos, yo me mato en el gimnasio que queriais que pasara ...... lo que esta pasando es normal, las tias buenas quieren tios mazados de gimnasio, tocaros la polla por flojos.......

Que me vean tambien los familiares nadando en billetes y contarles milongas que los dejen muertos pues no os dejeis engañar, la mayoria son envidiosos con cojones y lo sabeis, se puede por ejemplo alquilar una galeria, meter alli actores y tias buenas, invitar a la familia diciendoles que hay un catering y tal........ luego contar la milonga de que te has hecho comisionista de arte y que te sacas una morterada de billetes vendiendo cuadros y basura, a todo esto niñas potentes que no falten cogiendote del brazo y diciendote cosas en el oido.

En un par de meses de la puta envidia que tendrian alguno incluso acabaria colgandose de un arbol.

Mientras tanto la mayoria empezarian a hablar a tus espaldas, seguro que esta metido en temas de drogas y tal......... tanto dinero no es normal, esto ya se que lo han dicho de mi en bastantes ocasiones por cuatro mierdas que han visto, pues una cosa asi como la que cuento ni me quiero imaginar.


----------



## Pericoloso (11 Jun 2022)

Aquí hemos aprendido que si nos toca:

1. Un pico en oro, criptos, bonos.
2. Doble vida con mujer tailandesa.
3. Por avión puedes pasar hasta $10.000 sin decir ni mú.
4. Montar una red de alquiler de garajes.
5. Con las rentas antirremo ir al bar de toda la vida para medirle el pulso a la economía, manda.


----------



## Butters (11 Jun 2022)

Me toca tal cantidad de dinero que desaparezco de mi entorno para siempre. Pequeña casa en Andorra, comida a domicilio y AMG GTR para rugir duro en las curvas.

Yo lo tengo claro,alguien me pide dinero y saco un fajo de billetes y le digo,¿lo quieres? Saco un mechero y le pego fuego delante de él.

Antes lo quemó todo que darle un céntimo a nadie.


----------



## Play_91 (11 Jun 2022)

Una cosa buena de prestar dinero a un amigo es que igual le prestas 50€ y cuando te vuelva a pedir le dices: no tío que me debes aún 50€ (y ya no le devuelves más).


----------



## Froco (11 Jun 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Es que si prestas a un amigo, es porque no es tu amigo.
> 
> A un amigo se le hacen regalos o se le ayuda, no se le hacen préstamos, eso no es amistad ni es nada.



Y se le ce también la polla, si una de vez en cuando no te hace menos hombre...

Manda huevos los niños rata...


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Jun 2022)

Yo no daria un céntimo a nadie, a hacienda y por obligación. 

Dejaría de trabajar y me dedicaría a mis hobbies , quizás llegaría a algún acuerdo con la comunidad para “COMPRAR” todos los jardines de la zona de piscina y me dedicaría a arreglarlos a mi gusto en plan hobby. Es que ni me mudaría. Lo que si haría sería comprarme una chortina, cuando me canse de ella o empiece a enmurarse se la vendería a algún nuncafollista del foro. Le haría contrato ante notario de que SI ES SI SIEMPRE QUE YO QUIERA, POR DONDE YO QUIERA Y CUANDO YO QUIERA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (11 Jun 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo no daria un céntimo a nadie, a hacienda y por obligación.



Hacienda somos todos. Gracias, talosgüevos.


----------



## tatenen (11 Jun 2022)

Hay estudios que han estudiado, valga la redundancia, la vida de gente que le ha tocado la lotería, millonadas bestiales, y todos concluyen que un 90 % o más acaban mucho peor que antes, a veces en la ruina y en la cárcel, con suerte, como estaban antes, al cabo de pocos años. Hasta para ser rico hay que valer en esta vida.

No será a mi a quien le pase, porque para empezar, no juego a loterías, quinielas o eruomillones de esos. Pero si por un casual me tocaran 20 millones o así, tengo claro que repartiría algo a familia y amistades cercanas, no prestaría (como han dicho por ahí, hay que ser cabrón para meterte a ser cofidis 2), les regalaría algo que les sirviera para tapar agujeros, pero nada de prestar, que ellos lo gestionen como quieran.

Personalmente, no lo airearía más allá del círculo cercano (ni diría cuánto me ha tocado), ni dejaría de trabajar (curraría en plan relax), ni me compraría cosas de ricos, como ferraris o algo así, igual un reloj de 6000 pavos cae, pero nada de cosas grandes que me quiten tiempo y dinero para mantener. Seguiría con mi vida y tendría una paz económica que no tendría antes, pero nada de aspavientos ni roles de vida que no he tenido nunca antes, ni de coña, es decir, no me metería en bienes materiales de ricos que solo los ricos de verdad saben gestionar, y es que además, como nunca he sido rico, tampoco los necesitaría.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Jun 2022)

david53 dijo:


> En su opinión, el mejor consejo que puede darle a otros ganadores es que eviten compartir su dinero con familiares y amigos. "Al principio todo el mundo te conoce y sabe lo que tienes. La gente empieza a fantasear e incluso a pedirte dinero", recuerda Herman sobre su experiencia. Más adelante, fue perdiendo conocidos y hoy en día se ha alejado de muchos que se metieron en problemas financieros por no saber gestionar los regalos monetarios. "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba. Nunca le des dinero a tus amigos."
> 
> *Se sentía aterrado*
> *Gana 15 millones en el Euromillones: "Nunca compartas dinero con amigos"*
> ...



No entiendo. Por que la familia y los amigos se podrían enterar de que he ganado la loteria?


----------



## ApartapeloS (11 Jun 2022)

Quién presta dinero cobra enemigos


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Jun 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Hacienda somos todos. Gracias, talosgüevos.



No me des las gracias, he dicho por obligación. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (11 Jun 2022)

Si me tocase esa cantidad, se lo diria a mis papis, al del banco para cobrar el premio y a nadie más. Por desgracia dudo que ellos guardasen el secreto y pronto tendría a media familia revoloteando como buitres. En estos casos no queda otra que repartir un buen pellizco del premio o dejarte de hablar con casi todos los que sepan que te ha tocado.



PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Dicho esto, hay dos clases de idiotas, los que prestan un libro *y los que lo devuelven.*




Vaya, así que es de idiotas devolver lo prestado. Así nos va, mucha gente tiene esta mentalidad. Los idiotas sois vosotros y encima mala gente.


----------



## Wein (11 Jun 2022)

Hay que repartir y regalar para no dar envidia pero un pequeño porcentaje. A las amistades necesitadas prestamos sin plazo y sin intereses y nunca pedir que te lo devuelvan, pero tampoco prestar más si ya te deben. nunca se sabe el vuelco que puede dar la vida a unos y otros.


----------



## rmacnamara (11 Jun 2022)

="The Fucking Andyteleco, post: 41015819, member: 16434"]
Salvo a mi madre. A alguno de los demás lo ayudaría puntualmente pero de la manera más anónima posible. Y para mi hija guardaría un fondo y se lo diría cuando sea lo suficientemente madura para gestionarlo. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]Ni a mí madre ni a mí esposa jamás se lo diría.


----------



## Michael_Knight (11 Jun 2022)

Esto lo único que demuestra es que las relaciones sociales y familiares que tiene son una auténtica mierda.


----------



## Ponix (11 Jun 2022)

Compartir no es prestar. Puto titular de mierda. 
Dejar dinero es una de las peores situaciones con un colega o familiar. O lo das o prepárate para joderte.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (11 Jun 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Dicho esto, hay dos clases de idiotas, los que prestan un libro *y los que lo devuelven.*


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (11 Jun 2022)

Mdutch dijo:


> Si tengo 15 millones si daria parte de mi fortuna porque creo que me haria feliz.
> Lo que No haria seria hacer de banco de piedad.



Hoy te tocan 10 a la lotería y tú regalas 5. Mañana Hacienda te va a pedir un mínimo de 5 y tú justifica que has regalado 5.
A los que has dado 5 Hacienda les va a pedir un mínimo de 2,5. 

Resumen. Por ir de bueno has repartido guano y miseria por doquier.


----------



## ikifenix (11 Jun 2022)

Si de golpe me viese con 15 millones, no se entera ni dios. Si alguien necesitase dinero realmente, en plan de no tener para comer o que le fuesen a embargar, le "prestaría" dinero sabiendo que no lo voy a recuperar, pero diría que he pedido un prestamo al banco para dejarle el dinero o algo por el estilo, nada de decir que me ha tocado un premio o que me sobra el dinero, que piensen que es un sacrificio que hago.

Es la única forma de impedir que te pidan más o que otro familiar o amigo te pida también o que decida gastarselo en estupideces y quedas como un señor que se sacrifica por los que le rodean. No es lo mismo el "mira a manolito, que le sobra el dinero y solo le ha dejado X a juanito, que lo está pasando mal" que "mira a manolito, que ha pedido un prestamo para poder ayudar a juanito, que lo está pasando mal"


----------



## reset (11 Jun 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Me llama la atención que alguien crea que un millón de euros es mucho dinero.
> 
> Un millón de euros no te da para prestar o regalar nada.
> Si no eres un cabeza-rota, no te da ni para cambiar tus hábitos, por lo tanto es factible que NO SE ENTERE NADIE, NADIE.
> ...



¿Te ha tocado la lotería? Jejeje

Comparto muy mucho tu punto de vista. A mi me gustaría vivir la experiencia por dos circunstancias:

- Demostrarme a mi mismo que no cambio (no desprecio ni malgasto el dinero, pero le tengo apego nulo por ser el origen de muchos problemas) 

- Comprar la voluntad de gente con apego al dinero y mucho ego. Verles humillarse y trabajar para mi por dinero me gustaría. 

Pero va a ser complicado porque no juego a ninguna lotería. Me parece una estupidez, mejor invertir y apostar por cosas más probables (formarse, sacar rendimiento a las oportunidades, actuar con cierta planificación, tener objetivos viables...). Y con lo que tengo soy feliz, no necesito más 

En todo caso lo que yo haría es montar empresas para dar trabajo a la poca gente que conozco que vale la pena, aunque no dieran beneficios, pero que les mejorase la vida y diese una oportunidad donde incluso podría ganar más dinero. Rollo Valentino Rossi, que monto un tinglado para dar trabajo a medio pueblo, empezando por su novio....digo, "amigo". 

Dar dinero, a nadie. Tengo experiencias cercanas y el resultado es que te exigen siempre más. Ayudar, a quien yo considerase. 

Y mi trabajo (que me ha costado mucho conseguirlo) no lo dejaría así como así. Como mucho forzar un despido y sacar tajada..... O echarle morro y explotar mis derechos (como hacen muchos sin que les toque nada).
Pero dejar perder la ocasión de rascar más pasta, por ser rico, jah!. Eso de dejar el trabajo es lo que suelen decir los que juegan pensando que es la solución, y así acaban la mayoría a los que les toca.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (11 Jun 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Vaya, así que es de idiotas devolver lo prestado. Así nos va, mucha gente tiene esta mentalidad. Los idiotas sois vosotros y encima mala gente.



Venga nen, que Sant Jordi está al caer. 

Yo te mando el libro y de capullito de alelí ya haces tu. 

Te dejo, que me pillas desayunando café y pantxineta.


----------



## carhacol (11 Jun 2022)

Hace tiempo leí un artículo sobre una española a la que le había tocado en la lotería muchos millones de euros. En el artículo decía que no se lo había dicho a nadie. Aunque alguien se enteraría porque el periodista hizo el artículo, pero hablando con terceras personas, no con ella. Es que creo que aparecía en la lista de las más ricas de España y por eso investigaron. Según el artículo, trabajaba de administrativa en Madrid y estuvo durante un año en el mismo trabajo para no levantar sospechas y pensar lo que hacía con el dinero. Luego se mudó a Mallorca e invirtió, entre otras cosas, en inmuebles (jiji). No se lo dijo ni a su hijo para que el niño no se creyera el rey del mambo. Vivían bien, pero sin lujos excesivos. Parece un cuento, pero creo que salió publicado en El Mundo.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Jun 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Y se le ce también la polla, si una de vez en cuando no te hace menos hombre...
> 
> Manda huevos los niños rata...



Te ha dado por culo un gitano bizco.


----------



## Billy Ray (11 Jun 2022)

Este demuestra que el concepto de "Hamistad" en España es algo muy subjetivo.


----------



## Gorrino (11 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.



Y SER DISCRETO. O DOSIFICAR LOS CAMBIOS JUSTIFICÁNDOLAS CON UNA HISTORIA FALSA (HAS HECHO UNA INERSIÓN). SI ES POSIBLE CAMBIAR DE CIUDAD, A SER POSIBLE GRAN CIUDAD EN ZONA ALTA (AMIGOS NO TE VAN A FALTAR Y MUJERES TE VAN A SOBRAR).


----------



## VeteranoCobaya (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Stormtrooper (11 Jun 2022)

Mi abuela esta en Badoo dijo:


> A mi me tocó la loteria de navidad en 2006.
> 
> Solo se entero Hacienda y hoy es el día que nadie más lo sabe.



En mi caso solo se enteraría hacienda y mi asesoría fiscal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (11 Jun 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Pues yo daría a mi familia. La sangre es la sangre.
> Pero si eres un ciudadano europeo rata (judio?) que hace préstamos a su sangre teniendo 15M...
> Si no te tocan 15M entiendo que prestes a familia, yo lo he hecho, incluso amigos pero tienes 15M que menos que repartir algo.
> Si tu familia es normal y no gentuza claro



yo tambien , como premio por aguantarme. 
Pero antes les pediría permiso aunque parezca un chiste. 
El dinero a veces te mete en problemas más grandes.


----------



## PEPEYE (11 Jun 2022)

He conocido varios multimillonarios y la paranoia que tenisn por su salud, algo que no se puede controlar al 100 %, era alucinante


----------



## SEVEN (11 Jun 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> "Si les preguntas cuándo te devolverán el dinero, la amistad se acaba."
> 
> Y sin familia también te quedas, si lo prestas a familiares. Eso os lo digo yo.



Mira, como los novaks


----------



## Julc (11 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.



Y lo siguiente, es desaparecer.


----------



## AMP (11 Jun 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Si de golpe me viese con 15 millones, no se entera ni dios. Si alguien necesitase dinero realmente, en plan de no tener para comer o que le fuesen a embargar, le "prestaría" dinero sabiendo que no lo voy a recuperar, pero diría que he pedido un prestamo al banco para dejarle el dinero o algo por el estilo, nada de decir que me ha tocado un premio o que me sobra el dinero, que piensen que es un sacrificio que hago.
> 
> Es la única forma de impedir que te pidan más o que otro familiar o amigo te pida también o que decida gastarselo en estupideces y quedas como un señor que se sacrifica por los que le rodean. No es lo mismo el "mira a manolito, que le sobra el dinero y solo le ha dejado X a juanito, que lo está pasando mal" que "mira a manolito, que ha pedido un prestamo para poder ayudar a juanito, que lo está pasando mal"



Entonces ¿las únicas opciones son piensen "Manolito es un cabrón" o "Manolito es subnormal"?


----------



## Armando la Gorda (11 Jun 2022)

A ver señores seamos serios. El altruismo es también acto egoísta. La gente da algo a alguien para recibir satisfacción, reconocimiento, poder. De hecho la mayoría de las galas benéficas están organizadas por individuos altamente narcisistas. Si no estás interesado en ninguna de esas 3 cosas entonces no necesitas dar nada a nadie.


----------



## Pirro (11 Jun 2022)

Me parece tan legítimo callarse la puta boca -a la gente se le puede ir mucho la pinza con los dineros y las envidias- como ser generoso y compartir con familia o amigos. Cada cual sabe qué clase de gente le rodea y lo que puedan merecer de uno.

Pero todos esos que en caso de recibir millones se dedicarían a hacer de prestamistas con sus allegados lleváis la semilla del mal, no me jodas. Hay que ser rata.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (11 Jun 2022)

ikifenix dijo:


> Si de golpe me viese con 15 millones, no se entera ni dios. Si alguien necesitase dinero realmente, en plan de no tener para comer o que le fuesen a embargar, le "prestaría" dinero sabiendo que no lo voy a recuperar, pero diría que he pedido un prestamo al banco para dejarle el dinero o algo por el estilo, nada de decir que me ha tocado un premio o que me sobra el dinero, que piensen que es un sacrificio que hago.



Claro que se enterarian.

Con 15 millones en el bolsillo llegaria un momento, mas pronto que tarde, en que pensarias que se va a levantar para ir a trabajar Rita. Llegaria un momento en que pensarias que en el zulo que vives, que viva Rita. Llegaria un momento en que pensarias que la lata de diez años que conduces, la conduzca Rita.

Y todo esto mientras en tu barrio esta todo el mundo preguntandose quien sera ese misterioso vecino al que le han caido los 15 millones de la primitiva que sellaron en el estanco.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Jun 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Entonces ¿las únicas opciones son piensen "Manolito es un cabrón" o "Manolito es subnormal"?



Básicamente...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 Jun 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Hace tiempo leí un artículo sobre una española a la que le había tocado en la lotería muchos millones de euros. En el artículo decía que no se lo había dicho a nadie. Aunque alguien se enteraría porque el periodista hizo el artículo, pero hablando con terceras personas, no con ella. Es que creo que aparecía en la lista de las más ricas de España y por eso investigaron. Según el artículo, trabajaba de administrativa en Madrid y estuvo durante un año en el mismo trabajo para no levantar sospechas y pensar lo que hacía con el dinero. Luego se mudó a Mallorca e invirtió, entre otras cosas, en inmuebles (jiji). No se lo dijo ni a su hijo para que el niño no se creyera el rey del mambo. Vivían bien, pero sin lujos excesivos. Parece un cuento, pero creo que salió publicado en El Mundo.



Lo recuerdo, creo que la cifra eran 25 millones de merkels... casi na... y la tia yendo a remar cada día.


----------



## nekcab (12 Jun 2022)

OSPF dijo:


> Yo con esos 15 millones compro este cagadero y hago limpia al amanecer



Eso es un forero, y lo demás son jostiasss... Un placer tenerle entre nosotros

NOTA: y mira que se te puede ocurrir cosas donde invertir el dinero, pero no, OSPF ha pensado 1º en el foro. Si señor...


----------



## dac1 (12 Jun 2022)

jotace dijo:


> Es de parvulitos de burbuja que si ganas a la lotería NO se lo dices ni a tu mujer.



Сariño voy a por tabaco


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (12 Jun 2022)

DA IGUAL POR QUE LOS VACUNADOS

ESTARIES

*PVTO MUERTOS

Asi que gastad cuanto querais por que os durara poco*


----------

